# Acolbifene



## alanio (Dec 11, 2018)

Does anyone know about *Acolbifene ?

*It's a SERM, but I am not sure if it's effective as a PCT?


----------



## heavyhitter2 (Dec 13, 2018)

Never heard of it. Stick with clomid and nolva


----------



## Arnold (Dec 13, 2018)

alanio said:


> Does anyone know about *Acolbifene ?
> 
> *It's a SERM, but I am not sure if it's effective as a PCT?



Yes.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4670810/

Who is selling this?


----------



## alanio (Dec 14, 2018)

Prince said:


> Yes.
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4670810/
> 
> Who is selling this?




Serms.ca


----------

